# Moving Can Speed



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I just watched MJ'S video and thought that looked fun. I aced the speed shoot last year's ECST with no prep but I figured I better start practicing. This is my very first try after setting up. 5/5 in 30 seconds on a moving can.






In the second try I secured the can to be more stable and got 6/6 in under 30 seconds. I think I.m going to practice this a little. I need to pick up the loading pace. Maybe start palming ammo. Who knows..... Thanks for the inspiration MJ !


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Excellent shooting!!! Speed and accuracy ...

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Well done!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I upped it to 7 in 30 seconds. With my rate of fumbling and loading this may be the best I can do till I polish up my technique.


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Amazing. Great shooting. I bet you can do that with your eyes closed....... :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Great shooting!! Fast and accurate...an awesome combination.

I think I'll just sit back and watch for a while. No way to keep up with you guys on this run. :bowdown:

Todd


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

super nice shooting Mr Treefork....I don't have much for speed..But getting there on being accurate~~~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Whitewolf (Mar 13, 2014)

nice shooting treefork!!!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

GrayWolf said:


> Great shooting!! Fast and accurate...an awesome combination.
> 
> I think I'll just sit back and watch for a while. No way to keep up with you guys on this run. :bowdown:
> 
> Todd


I'm with you on this one, Todd. Fast I ain't!!!! But it is fun to watch those who are.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Awesome shooting TF!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Way to go Fork of the Tree!!!  It is a pleasure to watch you shoot!!!! Keep it up!!!!!


----------



## Underachiever (Oct 17, 2013)

It will take hundreds of shots till I´ll be such a master as you are. I take my hat off to you!

Take care!

Luke


----------



## nutthrower (Dec 18, 2011)

some are just a natural, and you sir are one, incredible shooting


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Excellent shooting, i hope someday i hit the targets like you, it's fun to watch you shooting !!


----------

